# Some animales from work



## bikerchicspain (Aug 15, 2011)

This is Zackarias, He was brought in by his owner because he was very aggressive, this is him after 2 weeks, He was going to the shops with me on my head. He has since found a new home with someone that cares. the new owner came in everyday to feed clean and handle him, He also has a problem from his previous home, he cannot shed his skin on his head espeaially around his eyes, so i showed his new owner how to deal with that.








This is a swan that came to us that had been poisened, he later died..


----------



## dmarcus (Aug 15, 2011)

He was probably aggressive because of his living conditions, happy he has a new owner who cares now... They are both nice looking animals to bad the swan didn't make it...


----------



## jeffbens0n (Aug 15, 2011)

Wow that swan is huge! I didn't realize they could get that big.


----------



## Candy (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so glad that the one found a good home. Who would ever poison anything? So sad.  I'm the kind of person that will remove spiders from my house back to the outdoors where they belong.  I couldn't imagine hurting something like this beautiful Swan. So wonderful of you to work with them like you do. It must make you feel so angry sometimes though. 

I am so glad that the one found a good home. Who would ever poison anything? So sad.  I'm the kind of person that will remove spiders from my house back to the outdoors where they belong.  I couldn't imagine hurting something like this beautiful Swan. So wonderful of you to work with them like you do. It must make you feel so angry sometimes though.


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Aug 15, 2011)

Nice.


----------



## terryo (Aug 15, 2011)

I'm glad that Zackarias found a new home. I can't believe that someone could poison such a beautiful animal. When I was little my Day used to take me to a lake up state where there were swans. They were so beautiful that I could watch them all day. He told me that Swan's mate for life. That is so sad.


----------



## bikerchicspain (Aug 16, 2011)

When I was child my grandparents lived next to a canal where there where swans, I can always remember him saying swans are quite vicious when you are near a nest, so when this bird came in I knew it was very sick.

The owner has a restaurant with a lake wher he has the swans, we think maybe a disgruntle customer or another restaurant owner threw chemicals in the water.

What is hard to see in the pic is that the bird was very thin and had very little muscle in his neck.

He was still beautiful though..


----------



## Isa (Aug 17, 2011)

I am so glad that the little guy lives a happy life in a new home  Poor swan, I am so sad to hear that he passed away , some people are so cruel!


----------



## bikerchicspain (Aug 28, 2011)

Update, Zacks new owner rang to say that zack is doing just fine, When they got back to Madrid he took him to a rep vet and was declared healthy and told the guy to do what i said about the face shedding, he said he will send pics. as soon as i get them i will post them.


----------

